# Warmth while Bonding



## zamxonk (Mar 6, 2013)

Hey everyone, I'll be a new hedgie owner in May or June, so my baby hedgie will have warm temperatures while small (hooray!) but I want to be as informed as possible and am already thinking about winter time. How can I keep my hedgie warm during bonding/play time without heating my whole house (impossible)? A heated blanket as a playpen floor? Moving the CHE/thermostat setup to the playpen (but then the cage would get cold!)? I would welcome suggestions, thanks in advance!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

You could "preheat" just one room of the house for playtime. Whenever I need windows open in my living room or something, I'll warm up my bedroom and nestle Piglet in his snuggle bag in some nice, soft balnkies. Then when I'm done doing what I need to do in the living room, I wait a bit for it to get back up to temperature and bring Piglet back out.


----------



## zamxonk (Mar 6, 2013)

I wish that were possible in my house! Unfortunately the only room I can individually heat is the living room with a gas stove, so it's not all that practical, especially consider that's where the cats mostly hang out. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Try a second CHE /dome / thermostat.


----------



## chouck (Oct 5, 2012)

Maybe a small space heater? At least while out playing, to keep the area warm. My hedgie doesn't really do 'play time' though, she usually just snuggles in my sleeve.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

zamxonk said:


> I wish that were possible in my house! Unfortunately the only room I can individually heat is the living room with a gas stove, so it's not all that practical, especially consider that's where the cats mostly hang out. Thanks for the suggestion!


In that case, I second the recommendations from momIImany and chouck.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Depends on the hedgie. 

Satin, for example, preferred a play area in the triangle shape between my outstretched legs or in a diamond shape between Hedgiedaddy and I (we'd put our feet together), then she'd climb up a leg, paw at the edge of my shirt, and find herself a nice warm spot on my belly. So, for her, we used a space heater for the time she was on the floor. We'd tried letting her play on her own... she'd just run for cover and sit there "safely" in her hiding spot... huffing at any sound or movement. Seemed to stress her out being left alone. 

Texie liked to be held in my hands. He'd also help himself to the inside of my sleeve - just pop right through the cuff and get himself all settled down. He actually became rather disturbed when he couldn't have direct human contact. So, for him, we didn't need any supplemental heat. He just stuck close to me or Hedgiedaddy. 

Bella isn't sure if she trusts me. She'd rather stay in her house all by herself thankyouverymuch. So, while I do take her out twice a day, every day, she stays pretty much in my arms or running around me/the chair jungle gym style. If left on her own (not really on her own... just if not actively being held) she runs away toward her house and sits there panicking when she can't get any closer because it's up on a table.


----------



## zamxonk (Mar 6, 2013)

So if out-of-cage time was primarily climbing-on-me time, I shouldn't need a heating method? 

Thanks for all the suggestions everyone, I'll definitely see if my housemate's dear departed snakey's lamp might work for supplemental playtime heat (too small to heat a cage on its own reliably). In a couple of months, my landlord will finally put in a heating vent in my room, so it at least won't be freezing, and maybe I can kick the cats out of the living room and put the gas fire on if needed.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

zamxonk said:


> So if out-of-cage time was primarily climbing-on-me time, I shouldn't need a heating method?


You shouldn't need as much of a heating method. How warm do you keep the house during winter? I think if you just turn up the thermostat by a couple degrees, maybe to ~70, body heat would take care of the rest. Either way, I still think a space heater would be a good idea.


----------



## zamxonk (Mar 6, 2013)

My friend/landlord got a creepy thermostat that locks with a passcode, so I'm usually stuck at 65 unless he's actually home and I can persuade him to turn it up. Going to look into cheap, efficient space heaters. Thanks for all the advice, everyone!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Well, I suppose we should all have passcodes for our thermostats, because you know how much of a security risk the temperature can be...burglars could just crank up the thermostat until you're mildly uncomfortable, thus totally distracted from stopping them!   

In addition to a space heater, you could try a snuggle disc that you can warm up in the microwave. It stays warm for a few hours, so you could put it on your lap with a blanket on top and the hedgie will be toasty warm.


----------



## zamxonk (Mar 6, 2013)

I know, right?! The snuggledisc is definitely something I'll look into, thanks!


----------

